# Has anyone had a stone in your salivary gland?



## BuffyFan

My doctor thinks I have one or that it's passing. I have an uncomfortable tight feeling from the underside ofmy jaw(go down from the ear and that's wear it starts) all the way to under my chin, and a tight feeling off and on down my throat along side the thyroid. This is all on the right side, and my ear on that side feels full...I do have an inner ear infection but doc said looks like it's going away on it's own. I don't think saliva production is blocked,(???) no dry mouth but the glands don't appear to be swollen but feel like they are...and when I swallow, looks like a big bubble of skin under my chin and only visible when I swallow. Just wondering if anyone can relate?

*doc checked my thyroid and that's fine*


----------



## Andros

BuffyFan said:


> My doctor thinks I have one or that it's passing. I have an uncomfortable tight feeling from the underside ofmy jaw(go down from the ear and that's wear it starts) all the way to under my chin, and a tight feeling off and on down my throat along side the thyroid. This is all on the right side, and my ear on that side feels full...I do have an inner ear infection but doc said looks like it's going away on it's own. I don't think saliva production is blocked,(???) no dry mouth but the glands don't appear to be swollen but feel like they are...and when I swallow, looks like a big bubble of skin under my chin and only visible when I swallow. Just wondering if anyone can relate?
> 
> *doc checked my thyroid and that's fine*


Yikes!!! Suck on lemons or lemon drops if indeed that is what it is. Typically persons with Sjogren's Syndrome are prone to salivary stones.

THAT has to be painful.

Try warm packs for relief also.


----------



## desrtbloom

I feel for you. My mom use to get those and sometimes she looked like a chipmunk because her glands were so inflamed. Unfortunately, I can't recall what they did for her. I think medication. I'm sorry you are going through this. Not fun.


----------



## BuffyFan

thanks! I think I feel a lot better today. I have read about sjogren's and don't have any symptoms but that stone in the salivary gland...not sure if I should be tested for it or not.


----------



## Andros

BuffyFan said:


> thanks! I think I feel a lot better today. I have read about sjogren's and don't have any symptoms but that stone in the salivary gland...not sure if I should be tested for it or not.


Have you passed the stone?

I don't know what to say about being tested for Sjogren's. You can always put it on the back burner. So far as I know, it is just annoying and not life-threatening.


----------



## BuffyFan

Yes, it's passed. feels so much better. everything helped, massage, water, sour candy....I was worried I"d have to get it surgically removed thank goodness that didn't happen!


----------



## Andros

BuffyFan said:


> Yes, it's passed. feels so much better. everything helped, massage, water, sour candy....I was worried I"d have to get it surgically removed thank goodness that didn't happen!


Best thing you can do is too keep hydrated and suck on sour candy or some lemons every single day to keep the salivary glands flushed out. Humble opinion.


----------

